# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  البحر الزخار - مسند البزار: آخر أخبار المجلدات الأخيرة

## أبو مريم هشام بن محمدفتحي

سلام عليكم،
فإني أحمد إليكم الله الذي لا إله إلا هو،
أما بعد،
فقد مررت أمس الأحد بمعرض الكتاب، فسألت الأخ القائم على مكتبة العلوم والحكم (فرع مصر) عن تتمة مسند البزار، فأخبرني أن المجلدات الثلاثة الأخيرة تحت الطبع، وغير متوفرة الآن، وذكر لي أنها ستتوفر إن شاء الله خلال شهر.

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

جزاك الله خيرًا أبا مريم ، بشرك الله بكل خير !

----------


## أبو مريم هشام بن محمدفتحي

سلام عليكم،
فإني أحمد إليكم الله الذي لا إله إلا هو،
أما بعد،

فقد مررت بمكتبة العلوم والحكم بالجناح السعودي بمعرض القاهرة الدولي للكتاب، وسألتهم للمرة (العاشر ة ؟؟) عن المجلدات الثلاثة الأخيرة، ..................

المهم أنها ليست متوفرة، حتى الآن

----------


## أبو مريم هشام بن محمدفتحي

سلام عليكم،
فإني أحمد إليكم الله الذي لا إله إلا هو،
أما بعد،

فقد اتصلت بمكتبة العلوم والحكم بالهاتف وسألتهم مرة أخرى عن المجلدات الثلاثة الأخيرة، فأخبرت أن المجلدات الثلاثة الأخيرة قد شُحنت الأسبوع الماضي من السعودية إلى مصر، ولم تصل حتى الان، ولكنها في الطريق إن شاء الله تعالى،

وهذا يؤكد أنها قد صدرت فعلا، بفضل الله تعالى

----------


## محمد بن عبدالله

المجلدات بيعت في معرض الكتاب بالمدينة الشهر الماضي، ثم نزلت في مكتبات السعودية.

----------


## عبد العزيز بن ابراهيم النجدي

صدرت المجلدات الآتية:
16
17
18

حقق الأجزاء: 16,17
عادل بن سعد
بتقديم ومراجعة الشيخ بدر البدر والشيخ مشهور السلمان
وحقق الجزء(18)
 صبري بن عبد الخالق الشافعي 
بتقديم الشيخ د. أحمد معبد, والشيخ بدر البدر.
وكان قد وجد مخطوطة هذا الجزء في دار الكتب المصرية تحت عنوان" مسند في الحديث"  ثم توصل بعد ذلك إلى كونها جزء من مسند البزار.
والله الموفق

----------


## إسلام بن منصور

> صدرت المجلدات الآتية:
> 16
> 17
> 18
> 
> حقق الأجزاء: 16,17
> عادل بن سعد
> بتقديم ومراجعة الشيخ بدر البدر والشيخ مشهور السلمان
> وحقق الجزء(18)
> ...


أين أجدها في مصر؟ 
أو حتى مصورة على الشبكة

----------


## إسلام بن منصور

للرفع

----------


## أبو مريم هشام بن محمدفتحي

سلام عليكم،
فإني أحمد إليكم الله الذي لا إله إلا هو،
أما بعد،

فأخــــــــــــ  يرا

قد زرت مكتبة العلوم والحكم بشارع البيطار خلف الجامع الأزهر قبيل العصر، 
واشتريت منهم المجلدات الثلاثة الأخيرة بفضل الله تعالى

----------


## عماد الجيزى المصرى الأثرى

بقى19 20فهارس الكتاب وبهذا يكتمل

----------


## أبو عبد المهيمن السلفي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ولكن هل هذا هو كل الكتاب السؤال يبقى مطروح؟

----------


## أبو مريم هشام بن محمدفتحي

سلام عليكم،
فإني أحمد غليكم الله الذي لا إله إلا هو،
أما بعد،

فالحق أن المجلد الثامن عشر كان في الأصل مخطوطا وجد، فتبين أنه جزء من مسند البزار




> بقى19 20فهارس الكتاب وبهذا يكتمل


نعم: ما لم يعثر على مخطوطات أخرى وضعت في غير موضعها ويتبين أنها من مسند البزار

والله أعلم

----------


## أبو محمد الصافي

ألم يحمله أحد على الشبكة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟.

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

قد اشتريت واقتنيت بحمد الله هذه الأجزاء المذكورة منذ فترة . وبقيت الفهارس العامة .

----------


## المتأمل المكي

بورك فيكم .. 
هل من جديد عن تصوير المجلدات الأخيرة ، ورفعها على الشبكة .. 
وإن لم يكن ، فهل من شهمٍ كريمٍ ينبري لتصويرها ورفعها ؛
فيخدم إخوانه ويحوز على دعوة بظهر الغيب !

----------


## المتأمل المكي

عفوا يا إخوة .. !
فلقد وجدت الكتاب - كاملا - بحمد الله ومنّه ، 
في مشاركة للأخ الفاضل / محمد بن عبد الله ..
وهي ههنا :
http://majles.alukah.net/t19486-2/#post233900
وقد رفعه على هذا الرابط :
https://archive.org/details/musbaz

فجزى الله خيرًا كل من ساهم في إيصال هذا السِّفر العظيم إلينا .. - آمين -

----------


## رمضان زيدان

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تحية من القلب للمتأمل المكي وإن بعد عهدها ، فالعلم يجدد الذكرى ، والكتاب يحملها ، وأنت أغثتني بهذه النسخة الكاملة فقد كان اعتمادي في رسالتي على النسخة الناقصة فلما وصلت إلى حديث غير موجود في نسختي تملكني اليأس إلى أن تداركني الله برحمته وأعثرني على مشاركتك المباركة فجزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء . :Smile:

----------


## وطني الجميل

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته؛ هل هناك طبعة جديدة لمسند البزار غير طبعة دار الحديث، والتي هي إعادة طبع المطبوع.
[مسند البزار ينقصه 2000 حديث على أقل تقدير]
فقد كنت جمعت سابقا ما يقرب من 500 حديث زائدة من كشف الأستار ولم أستقص وليست في المطبوع من مسند البزار وما ينقص المطبوع جميع مسند جابر سوى حديث واحد، وجزء كبير من مسند أبي سعيد وجزء لا بأس به من مسند عائشة وكذالك من مسندي ابن عباس  وابن عمر وبعض المسانيد غير المشهورة، وأحاديث أخر ساقطة من عدة مسانيد... والتي لو ضمت الزوائد وحدها لكانت نحو من 1000 حديث .وإذا أضيف ما زاد في الأحكام للإشبيلي وإتحاف الخيرة للبوصيري وجامع المسانيد لابن كثير وتخريج الكشاف للزيلعي وغيرها من الكتب ككتب الحافظ ابن حجر وابن كثير التي تورد الأحاديث بأسانيدها من مسند البزار لحصلنا على عدد مماثل...والله أعلم.

----------

